# Theme park's 'cage of death' drops tourists in with crocs



## News Bot (Nov 8, 2008)

*Published:* 08-Nov-08 06:50 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Travel & Places

Without the cage you wouldn't stand a chance swimming with a massive saltwater crocodile. But for brave punters who still want to get cosy with a feisty croc, a new Australian tourist attraction is offering the chance for a close encounter in the safety of a clear acrylic box dubbed the 'cage of death'.









*Read More...*


----------



## Kirby (Nov 8, 2008)

within a few weeks, the croc will be so stressed that it will reside to a distant corner, leaving the attraction an utter waste of money and you might as well have stayed dry and looked through the underwater glass window.... 

what a horrible way to stress it out...


(1/10,000 tourists will get to see whats in the pic... it was probably being fed to the photo's...)


p.s. i wonder how many people pi$$ their pants in his enclosure now.....


----------



## Earthling (Nov 8, 2008)

Kirby said:


> within a few weeks, the croc will be so stressed that it will reside to a distant corner, leaving the attraction an utter waste of money and you might as well have stayed dry and looked through the underwater glass window....
> 
> what a horrible way to stress it out...
> 
> ...


----------



## Beano05 (Nov 9, 2008)

I did the dive on the 3/11/08 and the crocs did nothing but sit there. They dunk you in 4 tanks to try and get some action. I had one come over and sit under me with its mouth open wide, I'm guessing as a warning sign.

One opened it's eyes for about a min then shut them and went back to sleep.
Another just sat there and stared at me.

I'm no expert but they did'nt really looked stressed, just bored with it. They would be getting fed by keepers and would know their routines.

I think they at first when they were new in the enclosures they would be stressed and act instinctivley (there were a lot of scratches on the perspex) but now they don't care.


----------



## Beano05 (Nov 9, 2008)

By the way everyone is watching you from underneath glass windows and would probably notice some urination.
So be warned for future divers!


----------



## fraser888 (Nov 9, 2008)

beano05 said:


> by the way everyone is watching you from underneath glass windows and would probably notice some urination.
> So be warned for future divers!


 
hahah


----------



## addalast (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know so much. Remember we are a mere food item to a big salty. The main stress would be that he can't get to us if he's hungry (which he wont be). A big croc will attack from within a herd buffalo, I doubt the odd human will be a bother. How often do you see a croc retreat from anything. I think it's a good thing.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2008)

The thing that will stress the crocs is the nightclub that's going in next door not the tourists.


----------



## Bob2 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think its great. Haven't been in though but I have watched others go in (no visible urine). It looks like they need some sort of oxygen line or something so you can stay under longer.


----------



## Leezel73 (Nov 11, 2008)

Next time I go to Darwin that is on my to do list for sure!!! What a wonderful way of getting up close to an amazing animal!!!


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 11, 2008)

crocs never get sick of defending their territory, the keepers need to start feeding the croc from inside the box, that way it will go savage and give people what they want to see. i feed my croc randomly every second day or so, so whenever someone goes near the enclosure, hes straight at them, this can be up to 10 times a day, and he still doesnt get sick of it, i think its a good thing.


----------

